# A few Revolution starter sets



## K27_463 (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a few of these with the steam sound new in box available on clearance pricing with free shipping. New unused latest version with rubber key tx etc..
Please do not USE this site's email system, contact directly
jonathan
www.rctrains dot com or [email protected] dot com


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

And what might the "clearance pricing" be? Your website says $239 (if I found the right product!) ?


----------

